# HistoGrafica - old pictures of the world



## HistoGrafica (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello, 
I would like to invite you to visit a portal that myself and a few friends released recently: www.histografica.com 
It's a photo-sharing website for old pictures of the whole world. Our aim is to create an online archive that will show how all places changed throughout time. 
Feel free to post your own pictures as well. 

I hope you like the site!


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 2, 2008)

I like where this site is going.


----------



## tranceplant (Nov 3, 2008)

very interesting concept


----------

